# How many folks have AM21's?



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

There's been a few threads/discussions lately about OTA channel reception and I was curious how many folks here have AM21's. I'm talking about AM21's that are actually connected to a receiver and using them, not sitting in a closet.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I thought Stuart Sweet has already started a Thread about this.......Am I Wrong!!!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

richierich said:


> I thought Stuart Sweet has already started a Thread about this.......Am I Wrong!!!


It wasn't a poll, I'm lazy and just wanted to see a vote count vs. have to read through all the posts.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

richierich said:


> I thought Stuart Sweet has already started a Thread about this.......Am I Wrong!!!





RAD said:


> It wasn't a poll, I'm lazy and just wanted to see a vote count vs. have to read through all the posts.


It's also in a semi-restricted area that not every user can see.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

RAD said:


> It wasn't a poll, I'm lazy and just wanted to see a vote count vs. have to read through all the posts.


Well, quit being LAZY and read Threads that already have your information.

SEARCH is YOUR FRIEND!!! As if you didn't know it!!! :lol:


----------



## davidatl14 (Mar 24, 2006)

Huge fan. They are invaluable especially if you can pull Networks from multiple Markets.


----------



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

Used to use one, until LIL


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Have one. Don't use it anymore. All my locals (Baltimore) are on the satellite now. Use an HR20 to get what I can from local market (DC).


----------



## nucat95 (Sep 22, 2007)

Considering the huge ice storm that's been pounding us today and most of tomorrow, I wish I had a couple right now.

Fortunately, I do have an HR20, so I am able to salvage some recordings. Unfortunately, it's hooked up to the tv in the kid's room.


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

Considering Fargo is looking like its never going to get HD LiL, I pretty much had no choice if I wanted to be able to DVR the things I watch off-air.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

It's good to have as a backup.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Have never had one, and can't even think of a time when I would have ever used it. Might get signal loss for about 30 minutes PER YEAR, so it's no big deal.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Have 2 HR20-700s so don't need an AM21 at the moment.

Only one HR20-700 is actually connected to an OTA antenna due to the need to run a cable, but two OTA tuners plus the PC HD OTA tuner are adequate.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I used cable to get locals when DirecTV didn't have it. It was that or a massive antenna.


----------



## Beetle (May 29, 2007)

It is a great way to get all the local subchannels and have everything in one guide. The local stations must supply the guide data for the HR's to see. Otherwise the subs get ignored.


----------



## DavidMi (Aug 24, 2009)

I had one but dont use it as it is USELESS.

I live in an area where I can get locals from 2 different DMA's and can't use it since it won't let me see the channels from the other DMA plus it is missing all of my local digital sub channels.

Why can't they allow us to scan for the channels we can get?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

DavidMi said:


> I had one but dont use it as it is USELESS.
> 
> I live in an area where I can get locals from 2 different DMA's and can't use it since it won't let me see the channels from the other DMA plus it is missing all of my local digital sub channels.


Did you enter a zip code that's in the second DMA in the secondary DMA setup? It's supposed to allow you to receive channels from a secondary DMA when you ented a zip code that's in that other DMA during the setup.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

DavidMi said:


> I had one but dont use it as it is USELESS.
> 
> I live in an area where I can get locals from 2 different DMA's and can't use it since it won't let me see the channels from the other DMA plus it is missing all of my local digital sub channels.
> 
> Why can't they allow us to scan for the channels we can get?


You can get guide data for OTA from two different DMA's. It is in the setup.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I had to check no. I have one but it's not connected at the moment. I still have 3 HR20s and also 2 TVs that are connected to the antenna. The HR22 I used the AM21 on is not in a location that has an antenna feed. I will use it again as needed.


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

Beetle said:


> It is a great way to get all the local subchannels and have everything in one guide. The local stations must supply the guide data for the HR's to see. Otherwise the subs get ignored.


+1.

Also, when storms from the Southwest block out sat reception, my antenna pointed due East to Chicago picks-up all the majors, sub-channels and anything broadcast in HD that D* may not cover. Worth the ~$50 I paid for it...


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

I have an HR20, so I have no need for one.

With that said, I don't need one anyway as most of our locals are already carried in HD on DirecTV and all (minus sub-channels which I don't watch anyway) SD are carried by Direct.

All my locals carried in HD through Direct

2 KCBS (CBS)
4 KNBC (NBC)
5 KTLA (CW)
7 KABC (ABC)
9 KCAL (IND)
11 KTTV (FOX)
13 KCOP (MNT)
28 KCET (IND) - Formally PBS
34 KMEX (Univ)
50 KOCE (PBS)
52 KLCS2 (PBS)


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

No need, see sig... But I will as soon as I have something other than an HR20.


----------



## jimbo56 (Nov 13, 2007)

Got an AM21 since DirecTV doesn't carry all my locals in HD, and the SD feed is barely watchable. The AM21 has been a valuable addition. I like the way it integrates seamlessly into the HD-DVR. Being able to now watch the local subchannels is a bonus, too.


----------



## dog6869 (Oct 27, 2007)

I get a Bunch more Local HD channels using my AM-21.. I live in New Orleans la


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

I have an AM21 on my HR21 and I'm also using OTA on my HR20. The HR23 will probably get an add-on, sooner more than later.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

If I didnt' have an AM21 I might have had to cancel Directv over the years. Where I live, we get massive summer storms almost daily and it knocks out the 99 and 103 SATs pretty easily. With OTA I can always watch the local stations in HD through the storms.

I also get a few stations that Directv doesn't provide, and are watched often. They are real programming, not Religous or Weather channels.

And finally, the more folks that have this, Directv could counter the greedy local broadcasters (Hearst, Raycom) and remove those with OTA from the carriage payments that they extort from Directv. Even if its 2% of the local market, that adds up with all the local markets out there.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

I love mine, get some good subchannels and more HD from Detroit since Flint/Tri-Cities has very little besides national network shows.


----------



## NASCR2424 (Nov 16, 2007)

I use mine all the time. still no locals for my area


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I used to have one but I got rid of it. In my area I can only get a couple stations via OTA. I can get some out of state stations better than my locals. 

Once we got PBS in HD I really didn’t need it any more. 

When I was growing up in Northern NJ I could get a dozen-ish stations with rabbit ears but here I can’t get crap. Something about the surrounding terrain that sort of puts me in a bowl.

Mike


----------



## kovach (Feb 22, 2010)

I just wish they could pick up and display all the sub-channels. There's 2 in my area it isn't picking up (even though they're showing up in ZAP2IT), and another coming next month that I know won't show up for a long time.


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

I asked my local installer for one.. He claimed that he didn't even know what it was.. never heard of it.. ever.. 

basically they wouldn't give me one..


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

OTA access is the one thing I did miss going from Dish to DirecTv. I had antennas hooked up to two of my Dish HD receivers, and used that antenna to get three particular stations in HD that I couldn't get in HD through Dish.

Becaue DirecTv had two of those three in HD, I didn't feel a big need get pay extra for an AM21. I just have an antenna connect to the digital tuner of one of my TVs, and I just switch to that to watch that one channel (MyTV30 in Nashville) or if the weather knocks out the DirecTv reception.

If they were free, I would get at least one. But I am fine without it.


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't have an AM21 because both my HR20's (100 and 700) have built-in OTA turners. But, if I had a different set of HDDVR's, I'd have one or two.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

They work great for up to 2 different DMA's...or where you don't yet have LiL HD. *Like Lansing Michigan*...plus even if you have LiL HD, the PQ is better than those provided by sat....


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Just FYI, I'm ok leaving this poll even though I started something similar, since different people read this forum from the CE forum.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I figured that there would be a bunch of folks saying they used an AM21 since we're a bunch of techie here but surprised by how big a margin it is. I know 6 other folks that have DirecTV and none of them have an AM21. I even gave an old one to my son but took it back when he said he never bothered hooking it up, didn't need any OTA channels.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

RAD said:


> There's been a few threads/discussions lately about OTA channel reception and I was curious how many folks here have AM21's. I'm talking about AM21's that are actually connected to a receiver and using them, not sitting in a closet.


I didn't respond to the poll, as my answer would be misleading given your stated intent. I use OTA regularly, but have never owned an AM21. I'm still using equipment (HR20s and H20) that has that functionality built-in.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

DodgerKing said:


> I have an HR20, so I have no need for one.
> 
> With that said, I don't need one anyway as most of our locals are already carried in HD on DirecTV and all (minus sub-channels which I don't watch anyway) SD are carried by Direct.
> 
> ...


I assume you included SD KLCS2 only because it is Ka band/MPEG-4 and requires HD access to receive it? 

----------------------------------------------

Anyhow, I voted yes as I use an AM21 on my HR21-200 for local sub-channels and prefer to watch my locals OTA since I find ATSC MPEG-2 to have a slightly better PQ than DirecTV's MPEG-4.

The very poor design choice of lacking an off-air channel scan and sole reliance on a frequently inaccurate database d/l from the satellite is a constant irritant of course. Glaringly exampled by the loss of "THIS TV" on KTLA 5-3 which DirecTV seemingly refuses to correct are significant drawbacks, but overall an average to fair device I guess.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I have 1 AM21. There are a number of sub-channels in the Atlanta area which I would not be able to receive and record without it..


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

Never had one, but have 2 HR20s which handle the number of sub-channels we get OTA. PBS has 3 alone and the local networks have a minimum of 2 so if we lost the HR20s we would be in the market for AM21s.


----------



## gcd0865 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have an AM21, and use it often. Wish it had 4-DMA capability (5 at night) or just allowed a user-selectable radius of 50/100/150 miles from your home zip code, so I wouldn't have to switch over to the tv tuner sometimes (and can't record or see the guide data for those channels)...


----------



## chdoud (Jan 15, 2008)

I have both a HR20 and an AM21 hooked up to my HR21. I got it because I live in WI and in the MI DMA and could not get WI Public TV. Unforutnately D* discontinued the low power repeater stations and I now can not record my favorite WI Public TV programming. I worked with Zap2it and the WI Public TV people to get the stations in the guide and D* decided it was not worth it.

I could understand some lower power stations but public TV provides valuable programming. And since I live in WI and support WI Public TV I want to watch it not MI Public TV.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I have one AM21 on an HR21-100 and another AM21 on an H21-200. Both work just fine and have for years. Wouldn't be without OTA, given what kind of winters we get here.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I have 2 AM21's, both connected to HR24's, but they are more like security blankets, there if I need them and only for the convenience of not having to switch inputs on the TV in case of a weather related interruption. But even with the last few weather interruptions, I didn't use the AM21 because I wasn't watching network programming, so it wasn't of any use. So they're used, but not used, if you get what I mean. So I guess my answer is yes, but very rarely if ever.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have one hooked up to my main HR22 in the living room with an indoor antenna....back when I first got DirecTV, they didn't have my local CW station in HD so I used it mainly for that until it was added, but then I also found out that about 10-12 SF Giants games a season are broadcast on a digital sub-channel so I still need it


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

It works but it sure does slow down my HR21-100 when it is recording OTA, almost un usable. I get many channels through it from TWO DMAs


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I have 5 AM21's, + 3 HR20's.....OTA is a must. We get locals from Direct, but not subchannels, and we still have HR10's for OTA, and using scan I get 3 markets.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> I assume you included SD KLCS2 only because it is Ka band/MPEG-4 and requires HD access to receive it?


I just included it because it was listed by them. I never watch it and don't have it saved in my favorites, so I was not aware it was SD only


----------



## LCollett (Oct 24, 2007)

I will have one as soon as I get something other than HR20's. I use OTA to receive two extra DMA's. I'm using two HR20's, each one set to a different DMA, and each one has separate antennas pointing in different directions.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

chdoud said:


> I have both a HR20 and an AM21 hooked up to my HR21. I got it because I live in WI and in the MI DMA and could not get WI Public TV. Unforutnately D* discontinued the low power repeater stations and I now can not record my favorite WI Public TV programming. I worked with Zap2it and the WI Public TV people to get the stations in the guide and D* decided it was not worth it.


If your comments are accurate, then it would appear that unlike many other comments I have seen on this board saying that all that is required is for the Tribune database to be updated and voila, the receiver guides would be populated... rather, it indeed seems someone at DirecTV has to make the call on these things. Reports of OTA sub channels missing from the guide, such as 36-2 in Atlanta, seem to support the notion that the missing link is on DirecTV's end.


----------



## tweaked (Jul 1, 2008)

I've had one ever since I'd made the switch for an HR10-250 (with integrated OTA tuner) to the HR-21 awhile ago. It's always worked like a charm, allowing me to pull in several adjacent markets with an ability to watch/record numerous HD feeds, including sub channels not available via Directv. 

I recently replaced the HR21-200 with a new HR24-500; the latter receiver being one that's been 'flagged' here as having compatibility issues with the AM21. In the admittedly short amount of time I've had the HR24, there's been absolutely no issues... works great. I'd suspected the problem was likely software related and judging by my experience as well as the lack of recent complaint from others, it's been resolved.


----------



## vikefan (Jan 20, 2008)

I have one. Glad I do. Picture quality is great. Is reliable during dtv down times. Only down fall for me is, while using my sound system some local channels the sound breaks out occasionallyl . Not sure if I would have the same problem if I subscribed to my locals. I guess it's not a big enough problem to make me find out yet.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

My mother has one in the Terre Haute DMA. As soon as DirecTV started carrying locals there, I disconnected it. Her and I both have HR23's, but with that AM-21 connected, her DVR was WAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY slower than mine here in the DC DMA. We had to disconnect it just so her DVR would be reasonably responsive. It's sitting in the garage now. I'm debating on using it if I ever get an HR24 or HR34/HMC30 (whatever it's called these days.) Maybe those boxes will be fast enough to handle the AM-21's drain on speed.


----------



## tritch (Jan 15, 2008)

I use it all the time especially for watching sports ....


Never have to worry about Directv's contractual disputes with local stations

Great backup during bad rainstorms

No 3 second satellite delay when talking to someone on the phone watching the same show on OTA or Cable

 Receive all sub-channels


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

tritch said:


> I use it all the time especially for watching sports ....
> 
> 
> Never have to worry about Directv's contractural disputes with local stations
> ...


Stan


----------



## turls (Jul 8, 2006)

My sig says it all.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

DTV has had locals here in Minneapolis for a long time, no need for it what so ever which I'm glad.


----------



## Montezuma58 (May 24, 2004)

I have one. I got it after after my HD-Tivo was replaced with an HR-21 and my HD locals weren't live. Plus at the time I had no set with an OTA tuner. Since they've had my HD locals up I rarely use the AM-21.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Never had any use for one. I live 60 miles from Reno, so I'm not getting any OTA reception no matter what I use.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I have an HR20-700 hooked to OTA, and I just ordered an AM21 for my HR24, so I voted yes.

update - AM21 arrived in less then 24 hours, is hooked up and perform much better on the problem stations at pulling in signal than does HR20-700.


----------



## starshockey (Oct 5, 2010)

I would have one IF all of my local sub channels would show up. So for now I am rolling with TiVo premiere hooked up to the OTA.


----------



## turls (Jul 8, 2006)

Sim-X said:


> DTV has had locals here in Minneapolis for a long time, no need for it what so ever which I'm glad.


Yeah, its like a backup generator, little need for it until you lose power (not an exact analogy if you care about subchannels). You are not immune from any of the potential needs for it listed in the posts above yours.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Avder said:


> Considering Fargo is looking like its never going to get HD LiL, I pretty much had no choice if I wanted to be able to DVR the things I watch off-air.


I didn't realize Fargo even _*had*_ local stations. Guess the 12 residents there have some pull.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I have two and love them



both equaly,as long as i have Directv i will use the am21's.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

I've got one but it isn't hooked up anymore. Was missing one of the major locals in HD when I signed up but it is available via sat now so I don't bother anymore.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Have locals via D*


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

Have one connected to each AM-21-capable DVR in the house. They are used to view in-market sub channels, used as a back-up during infrequent rain outages, and also used to view near-by out-of-market main and sub channels.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

lflorack said:


> I don't have an AM21 because both my HR20's (100 and 700) have built-in OTA turners. But, if I had a different set of HDDVR's, I'd have one or two.


I bought two when they first came out, but stopped using them when my HR21 and HR22 drives failed a while back and got replaced with HR20's. They were gathering dust, so I gave them away to another DBSTalker who was having trouble getting his hands on them last year. Now I've got 1 HR20 and 2 HR24's, and sometimes 2 OTA tuners aren't enough for back-up with all the weather issues we've had in the northeast. As a result, I'm now thinking of ordering another one.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have three and they get used daily


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I wish I had an AM21 instead of the crappy OTA tuner in my HR20.

Are AM21's available anywhere?


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

If you have a HR21, HR22, HR23 or HR24 on your account, then it will show up as an "orderable" item under equipment, accessories on your account page. The AM21 does not work with an HR20-700 as the 20 has its own OTA tuner.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I wish I had an AM21 instead of the crappy OTA tuner in my HR20.
> 
> Are AM21's available anywhere?


For the most part, the AM21 and the HR20's crappy OTA tuner are the same thing with the only exception being that AM21 is a separate piece of equipment. 
You still will have to rely on DirecTV for program guide & station info.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

By the time there was an AM21, in my case, all my locals were on SAT. I wasn't going to invest in one just for those few minutes when we lose the signal every so often.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

fluffybear said:


> For the most part, the AM21 and the HR20's crappy OTA tuner are the same thing with the only exception being that AM21 is a separate piece of equipment.
> You still will have to rely on DirecTV for program guide & station info.


I, for one, can vouch that the AM21 can and does handle certain weak signal/multipath situations better than the HR20-700. I recall reading on this board years ago the HR20 has an earlier generation ATSC tuner chip than does the AM21, which I read has a newer more robust (at holding signal) chip.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

tkrandall said:


> I, for one, can vouch that the AM21 can and does handle certain weak signal/multipath situations better than the HR20-700. I recall reading on this board years ago the HR20 has an earlier generation ATSC tuner chip than does the AM21, which I read has a newer more robust (at holding signal) chip.


OK. 
Based on my own experience, I have not seen any kind of improvement with the AM21 or either of the HR20-700's which I own. It very well may behave differently if you happen to be closer to the transmitters then I am.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

fluffybear said:


> OK.
> Based on my own experience, I have not seen any kind of improvement with the AM21 or either of the HR20-700's which I own. It very well may behave differently if you happen to be closer to the transmitters then I am.


Understood. In my situation, 2 (RF 39), 5 (RF27), and 46 (RF 19) all come in strong with the HR20. 17 (RF20) less so. 69 (RF43) is much worse. 36 (RF25) hardly registers at all on the HR20. The AM21 handles them all fine. 11 (VHF 10) seems stronger on the AM21 as well. Again, my situation on the other side of a localized mountain/ridge 20 mile NW of Atlanta creates a weak signal pocket several square miles large. I have no doubt that in good signal areas the HR20 does fine. All I am saying is the AM21 does better - seemingly on par with my newer HDTV tuners.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

one more reason for OTA: Benny Hill marathon on 17-2 here


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

tkrandall said:


> Understood. In my situation, 2 (RF 39), 5 (RF27), and 46 (RF 19) all come in strong with the HR20. 17 (RF20) less so. 69 (RF43) is much worse. 36 (RF25) hardly registers at all on the HR20. The AM21 handles them all fine. 11 (VHF 10) seems stronger on the AM21 as well. Again, my situation on the other side of a localized mountain/ridge 20 mile NW of Atlanta creates a weak signal pocket several square miles large. I have no doubt that in good signal areas the HR20 does fine. All I am saying is the AM21 does better - seemingly on par with my newer HDTV tuners.


And for me, 11 (VHF 10) would be my worst and with the AM21, the signal is constantly in and out while with the HR20-700, it's locked in and hardly gives me an issue even though the signal is maybe somewhere around 60%.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I live within a few miles of the transmitters for my area and my HR20-700 just struggles so bad. The signal jumps from 0 to 100% on 6-1 and wreaks havoc on my recordings rendering them unwatchable. There are some days the signal only comes in when I am literally touching my antenna. But today 6-1 has been locked in at 100% the entire day. I do not understand why this keeps happening. I know it's only TV but it's very frustrating.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

aiming (using STB meters) and some filtering may help.. I know I have an FM station nearby that causes havoc with my OTA.. couple FM traps helped a lot..


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I live within a few miles of the transmitters for my area and my HR20-700 just struggles so bad. The signal jumps from 0 to 100% on 6-1 and wreaks havoc on my recordings rendering them unwatchable. There are some days the signal only comes in when I am literally touching my antenna. But today 6-1 has been locked in at 100% the entire day. I do not understand why this keeps happening. I know it's only TV but it's very frustrating.


I'm betting you have severe multipath. In basic terms, you live so close to the transmitters, that the signal bounces off so many things and hits your receiving antenna simultaneously. The same signal hits your antenna so many times that it actually cancels itself out. For now, no need to get into the phase differences etc but essentially you have too many, too strong signals. Your description of 100% and then 0% is pretty much a classic example if its only on the close stations.

I also live near the towers and one station is always bouncing betwen 70% and 95% on my HR20.

Some cures include facing the directional antenna away from the towers. Or even 90 degs from the towers combined with attenuation.

The AM21 receiver is better at handling the multipath vs the HR20. My other HR's with AM21's have much more stable video.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I wish I had an AM21 instead of the crappy OTA tuner in my HR20.
> 
> Are AM21's available anywhere?


My HR20 gets essentially the same OTA channels that my Sony TV does. The exception is 5-3, which was added a couple months ago and hasn't shown up in the guide yet.

You should be able to order an AM21 from DirecTV.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Sometimes you can find them a little cheaper on ebay. I got mine for about $30 and it appeared to be mint.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I live within a few miles of the transmitters for my area and my HR20-700 just struggles so bad. The signal jumps from 0 to 100% on 6-1 and wreaks havoc on my recordings rendering them unwatchable. There are some days the signal only comes in when I am literally touching my antenna. But today 6-1 has been locked in at 100% the entire day. I do not understand why this keeps happening. I know it's only TV but it's very frustrating.


You almost definitely have severe multipath issues where your antenna is at. I live in Jackson, and using an HR20, get all the Lansing local stations as well any other device in my house(HR-22 w/AM-21 , Sony KDS-A3000, Panny TC-42S1) . Regardless of how well any other device in your house receives the stations, moving your antenna could be the answer...


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

How does an AM21 connect to thr DVR? What type of cable?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

It uses a USB cable. Standard rectangular male to square male. Same as most printers.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

I have 3 AM21s connected to the rooftop antenna that DirecTV installed in 1999 before my locals were available via sat. It's great having the option to tune in my locals in HD when the sat goes out.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

SPACEMAKER said:


> How does an AM21 connect to thr DVR? What type of cable?


An AM-21 can only be used with 21-24 series equipment if thats where you may be going. An HR-20 doesnt work with one for the obvious reasons. You seem to have 2 options:

1. Try to tweak your antenna situation to work with your existing equipment. Probably the cheapest option.

2. Replace your HR-20 with a newer model so you can use an AM-21 with it, but there is no guarantee it will be any better because you may still need to try option 1.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I am probably going to just ditch the HR20 and get an HR24. The HDMI input on the back of the HR20 is going bad and I have the protection plan. I will snag an AM21 off ebay. 

I have tweaked and adjusted this antenna to death. I am sick and tired of the multi-path issues. If I get an AM21 and still have issues I will pay to have someone come and install a an antenna in my attic or something.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I am probably going to just ditch the HR20 and get an HR24. The HDMI input on the back of the HR20 is going bad and I have the protection plan. I will snag an AM21 off ebay.
> 
> I have tweaked and adjusted this antenna to death. I am sick and tired of the multi-path issues. If I get an AM21 and still have issues I will pay to have someone come and install a an antenna in my attic or something.


If you go thru tech support at DTV, you might be able to squeak a free AM21 with your upgrade to a 24 since you were OTA before. Worked for me.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I got an AM-21 when I purchased my HR24-200 a few months ago.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I didn't think that DirecTV even had AM21's anymore. Thanks for the tip. If I win the one on which I am currently bidding on ebay I will find use for it in another room.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

If you don't win it, they are only $50, new, shipped from DirecTV. Mine has a build date of August 2010.


----------



## kenk64 (Jan 1, 2009)

Voted no as I have an AM21 sitting in the closet. I tried using it with several different antennas, but can't pick up the locals (I'm north of Chicago)....


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

tkrandall said:


> If you don't win it, they are only $50, new, shipped from DirecTV. Mine has a build date of August 2010.


Exactly...But for some reason there are many posters here that feel that ANY money out of pocket for stuff like this is like a personal attack against their character or something...I have purchased 2(one for each of my HR22's) and I will continue to use them forever in my current location.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

I can't answer as I have an HR20-100 with built in tuners. And yes, I do use them on occassion.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I snagged an AM21 for $40. When I called DirecTV about buying one back in November the CSR said they were discontinued after she told me she had never heard of such a thing.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I tried to inquire as to the cost (hoping it might be less than $50) with an CSR last week as well, but he had a hard time finding it in the system, went offline for a minute and then told me they were not available "in my market".  I ordered one of the DirecTV web site 2 minutes later and it arrived the next day.


----------



## starshockey (Oct 5, 2010)

kenk64 said:


> Voted no as I have an AM21 sitting in the closet. I tried using it with several different antennas, but can't pick up the locals (I'm north of Chicago)....


Check your private mail. I might be able to free up some closet space for you.


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi All
I have one but its not hooked up.
Has the HR24-500/AM21 "no record" problem been corrected ?

SSTV
Since 94


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

sstv said:


> Has the HR24-500/AM21 "no record" problem been corrected ?
> 
> SSTV
> Since 94


I haven't seen that for a while now so guess it has been fixed (and I used to see it all the time).


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

After a phone call to D* on Saturday where I whined about my HR20 they sent out a tech this morning and I now have and HR24-200 with my AM-21 connected. No charge.

And guess what? My multi-path issues are gone. But what impresses me most is the speed at which the HR24 can recover from a slight drop in signal. It's also so much faster than my HR20 was. The HR24 is just a vastly superior piece of equipment. I am very happy with how everything went down.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> After a phone call to D* on Saturday where I whined about my HR20 they sent out a tech this morning and I now have and HR24-200 with my AM-21 connected. No charge.
> 
> And guess what? My multi-path issues are gone. But what impresses me most is the speed at which the HR24 can recover from a slight drop in signal. It's also so much faster than my HR20 was. The HR24 is just a vastly superior piece of equipment. I am very happy with how everything went down.


Glad it all worked out for you. The HR24 and AM21 is a good combo. Enjoy the OTA TV.


----------

